# GSP Breeders



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I am fairly new to this forum, and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good breeder for a GSP. My wife and I are buying a home in Salt Lake, and are looking to get another dog pretty soon after moving in. I am looking for a pup that is solid liver, or close to it, a close running, obedient dog, and obviously tolerant with other dogs, and good with children. Any recommendations would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

No idea if they have any litters on tap, but Bart Taylor's liver dam Raven has thrown quite a few all-liver pups in the past. I had a dog from that line that was fantastic.

http://community-2.webtv.net/taylormadegsp/TAYLORMADE/

TAK has an upcoming litter, but I've mainly seen patched/ticked coats from his line. Should be awesome dogs though.


----------

